# Anyone make custom collars??



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking for someone to make a bada$$ spiked collar....


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

bedlam bully....... awesome ones... im tryin to get some $ to get one myself


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

newmans nylon and leather make em


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hit up BedlamBully for sure man. We have one of her collars and it's taken a beating and still looks fresh as the cow it was peeled off of!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i've been looking at some of these for nismo once he's fully grown

Pitbull Harness, Pitbull Collar, Suede Pit Bull Collars, Leather Spike Collars, Leather Dog Collars for sale, Pitbull Suede Harness, Leather spiked Harness, wholesale harnesses, Suede spiked harness, Pink Spiked Collars, Pink Harnesses, Pitbull Leath


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I know Collarmania.com makes customized collars.


----------



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

Word, Thanks to all!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i am still waiting to find out if bedlambully can make a padded harness  her collars are beautiful


----------



## king kang (Jan 21, 2009)

does she have a website or do you have to pm her?


----------



## king kang (Jan 21, 2009)

nevermind, found it a couple posts down lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey I heard someone say custom collars lol
I do make spiked ones on request too.

Couple examples.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

I saw a pic on here somewhere where someone had a black leather with their dog's name painted and also some painted stars. If I can find it I will link it here. I would love to have a similar collar to that one. Bedlam what are your prices? If you would rather you could pm it to me. I know you would have to know what exactly I wanted, but maybe a ballpark figure?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats Lugz's Collar


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep that's it. That collar is sick! You think you could do one similar to that one?


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, I had a beautiful thick black leather one with a nylon/rubber handle until I came home tonight with half of it chewed off. I took an old belt and duck taped it back together, but it looks ghetto. If you spend 40.00 + bucks on one, don't leave it within reach of the dog unsupervised. I'm angry. I used to polish it with black shoe polish. It was so nice and shiny and soft. big heavy buckle. now it looks like crapola


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

if only these dogs knew how much we spend on them to have nice things only for them to destroy them.:hammer:


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> if only these dogs knew how much we spend on them to have nice things only for them to destroy them.:hammer:


truth so truth!! i spend more money on my dog AND TIME then i do my self or
husband


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yep, same here. I was going to buy myself a new pair of pants but i am thinking that i will use that money to buy Peanut a harness since his other one rubs his fur off


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

I'm not into the whole spike collar look but I got two collars from stillwater kennels and they are nice and cheap. to each his own


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*New to this board*

Just wanted to introduce my self.Im Henry and live in California.Big on rescues and show's,and in general avid Bully promoter.Help to educate people about this special breed and further the name.
At this time I'm not able to care for a Bully,so I get my fix from friend's and show's.I work with custom made collars etc.
Thank you,
Henry
Mojaveleather - Home


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice looking collars, Henry. Real craftsmanship.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Bully Leather*

Hey Gimbler
Thank you for looking,and your kind word's.
Henry


----------

